# lawn mower craftsman



## jaytyson7218 (Jun 25, 2013)

Will a 20hp engine fit on it to replace a 15.5 hp and both are briggs and station engine


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes the bolt pattern should be the same but the fuel line, fuel feed, choke cable, etc might be on the opposite side. Also the deck drive, and mower drive pulleys might not match up correctly, or even fit.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

If you are trying to swap in a twin inplace of a single cylinder, you better price other parts, such as a muffler.
Likely not worth the hassle/surgery required.


----------

